# Text und Bild/Icon im Label/Button positionieren/ausrichten



## gast (16. Jul 2005)

hallo
ich habe 2 label mit bildchen. es werden bei beiden button die bildchen links von der schrift dargestellt. geht es auch das bildchen rechts von der schrift zu zeigen!? wenn ja, wie

_L-ectron-X hat den Titel angepasst._


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Jul 2005)

Ja, das geht.
Übergib der Methode setIconTextGap()

```
myLabel.setIconTextGap(-30);
```
einen negativen Wert. (siehe Beispiel)


----------



## gast (16. Jul 2005)

danke...  tuts...


----------

